# Yellow Jacket Guppies



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2022)

My one aquarium of these cute fellas and ladies of guppies that look like swimming hornets lol. I’ve had them for 5 years now with another population at a buddy’s to mix genetic pools every year to maintain health and vigor.

Interestingly they don’t eat their young. They can also eat algae to survive.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 30, 2022)

Cool.

They are hybrids of Poecilia reticulatus and wingei. Very vibrant colors. Your look very good. And the tank looks good too. You need to show us a picture of that.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2022)

Wow I did not know that origin. Thanks for that info.

Was there other lines that came from that or others later from these yellow jackets?

I’ll take a pic of aquarium soon.


----------



## eds (May 1, 2022)

You might have heard of them as Endler guppies Leslie? That's one of the common names used this side of the pond for wingei or wingei hybrids. They look very vibrant and great to have a stable population like that. I've always wanted to have a go at line breeding some of the show guppy strains but I don't have the dedication it takes!

Would love to see your tank too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2022)

What’s the buce? Kedagang?


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 1, 2022)

Hi,

There are a lot of these hybrids. The most common are the yellow jackets and red chili endless: Endler K CLASS Scarlet Chili ENDLERS ( 1 Male + 1 Female ) – LIVEFINS . I have Kenjiro Tanaka's Pink select and maple leaf guppies. If memory serves your are the product of crossing a snake skin line with endlers.

The pure winger are quite spectacular in their own right. The Blue Star Endler is quite popular: Blue Star Endler — Endler Ark - Buy Endlers Livebearers Online .

They are awesome little fish that reproduce quickly to fill tanks. At one time I had a 44 gallon tank filled with Rio Oro wingei. IMO the Japan blue endless hybrids are the best of the bunch: Endler Japan Blue .

Bye


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

eds said:


> You might have heard of them as Endler guppies Leslie? That's one of the common names used this side of the pond for wingei or wingei hybrids. They look very vibrant and great to have a stable population like that. I've always wanted to have a go at line breeding some of the show guppy strains but I don't have the dedication it takes!
> 
> Would love to see your tank too.


Yes I’m aware of the endlers but didn’t know the origin of mine lol. I’m shocked they stayed so pure after these many years. They were almost $150 per pair when I got them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> What’s the buce? Kedagang?


Not sure of my plant name but like Java moss of some sort. I call it lettuce as it look like it and grows so fast. I have to discard half of it every 2-3 months. Wonder if it’s edible lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are a lot of these hybrids. The most common are the yellow jackets and red chili endless: Endler K CLASS Scarlet Chili ENDLERS ( 1 Male + 1 Female ) – LIVEFINS . I have Kenjiro Tanaka's Pink select and maple leaf guppies. If memory serves your are the product of crossing a snake skin line with endlers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. The red chilies look cute. Never saw these types here though.

Would love to breed these but no room now.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

Here’s some pics of the tank… sorry it’s not cleaned yet so don’t mind the ‘dirt’ lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Not sure of my plant name but like Java moss of some sort. I call it lettuce as it look like it and grows so fast. I have to discard half of it every 2-3 months. Wonder if it’s edible lol.



its not Java moss but subwassertang. I was asking about the stem plant in it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> its not Java moss but subwassertang. I was asking about the stem plant in it.


Ah subwassertang. Not sure what the stem plant is.

You can tell this isn’t my specialty like orchids lol.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 1, 2022)

Nice tank. Simple stylish layout. Serious aquascapers would pull the filter before taking a photo.

The stem plant does look like a Buce.

It is strange how many of us share the same hobbies: orchids, fish...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> Nice tank. Simple stylish layout. Serious aquascapers would pull the filter before taking a photo.
> 
> The stem plant does look like a Buce.
> 
> It is strange how many of us share the same hobbies: orchids, fish...


Thanks I appreciate your encouragement.

Indeed, we do overlap in many areas.

Years ago I used to breed bettas: crowntails, halfmoons and plakats. It was too much work and I gave up lol. I even went to betta farms in Thailand and Indonesia!


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 1, 2022)

I am crazy for killifish. They still occupy more time than orchids. Lots of work but the "wows" still keep coming.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> I am crazy for killifish. They still occupy more time than orchids. Lots of work but the "wows" still keep coming.


I often thought of getting killifish but could never find the ones I wanted plus the care difficulty looms menacingly lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2022)

Fat pregnant female about to pop!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2022)

Tank finally cleaned! Hope vdo works.

View attachment IMG_0894.MOV


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2022)

What's the snail? Rabbit snail?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> What's the snail? Rabbit snail?


Yes it WAS . They don’t seem to like the water.


----------

